# Seerosen aus Samen ziehen?



## Luuh (27. Juni 2014)

Hallo!
Ich habe mir letztens 5 Samen der blauen Seerose (Nymphaea nouchali var. caerulea)
gekauft und wollte mal fragen ob ihr wisst, wie man damit jetzt am besten Seerosen ziehen
kann (am besten natürlich mit eigenen Erfahrungen). 

Gruß


----------



## Augustus van Dusen (27. Juni 2014)

Hi Luuh,

hab genau das auch getan, nachdem ich im Angebot in der Bucht gelesen habe, dass die Seerose winterfest wäre und nicht zum wuchern neigt, wenn das Becken kleiner ist.
Mal sehen ob die Versprechen so zu halten sind...die blaue Seerose ist mir aus Afrika bekannt, schwer vorstellbar das die einen Winter überlebt. Ich versuch mal eine Teiefe von ca 50 cm und auch 1 Meter tiefe - da kommt kein Eis hin.  Wenn du hier ein großes Exemplar kaufst , zahlst du so um die 100 Euro.Von daher ist die Aufzucht aus Samen einen Versuch wert. Da ich auch Neuling bei Seerosen bin, würden mich auch Tipps interessieren.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Juni 2014)

Hi,

fürs aussäen ist es jetzt eigentlich schon zu spät, die Seerosen können bis zum September/Oktober nicht mehr genug Pflanzenmasse aufbauen um den Winter eingezogen mit genügend gespeicherten Nährstoffen zu überstehen - oder man muß sie den Winter über halt weiterhin hell und warm im Aquarium durchkultivieren.
Winterhart ist hier keine blaue Seerosenwildart (selbst die angeblich winterharte "Hardy Blue Siam", Kreuzung zwischen einer blauen und nem winterharten Seerosen-Typus hat das Versprechen noch nicht 100%ig gesichert erbracht) die wachsen net umsonst nur in den Subtropen/Tropen. Es kann zwar schon mal vorkommen das ne kräftige Pflanze mal einen !!!! milden Winter (wie den letzten, der ja eher winterliche Temperaturen wie im Mittelmeeraum aufwies) auch draußen übersteht, aber das berechtigt noch lange net sie deswegen als "winterhart" anzugeben

Ich hab auch schon ein paar mal versucht die N. nouchali und N. capensis durch Aussaat zu ziehen

Ausgesät wird, günstigstenfalls im März, bei ganz flachem Waserstand (Anfangs nicht mehr als 0,5 - 1cm) auf ein Sand-Lehm-Gemisch - Samen am besten einfach ins Wasser schütten damit sie erst mal aufquellen und irgendwo auf das Substrat absinken können, sie dürfen in der Saatschale nicht mit Substrat bedeckt sein da Lichtkeimer. Zum keimen ist viel Licht und um 24 Grad Wasser/Bodentemperatur nötig - Schale am besten im Aquarium unter dem Leuchtbalken schwimmen lassen.
Nach 5-6 Tagen erscheinen dann ganz dünne grasartige Keimblätter und ein paar Tage später die ersten winzigen Schwimmblätter. Wenn ein paar Schwimmblätter vorhanden sind kann dann nach und nach  ganz langsam der Wasserstand erhöht werden . Später dann in Töpfe pikieren

Viel weiter bin ich bisher auch noch nicht gekommen, meine Seerosen-Saaten haben noch nie den ersten Winter überlebt - hab sie aber auch noch nicht im Aquarium durchkultiviert sondern es eingezogen im kühlen Keller und Kühlschrank versucht. Bis zur ersten Blüte dürfte es auch seine 3-4 Jahre dauern

MfG Frank


----------



## Augustus van Dusen (27. Juni 2014)

Frank , wie so oft: Fetter Respekt ob deines Wissens und Ratschläge!


----------



## Luuh (27. Juni 2014)

Vielen Dank, Frank  Dann werde ich sie also in einem alten Aquarium ziehen und sie den ersten Winter drinnen lassen...
Ich dachte allerdings, dass die Seerose winterhart ist  das wurde zumindestens dort, wie ich die Samen gekauft habe, gesagt...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Juni 2014)

Luuh schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, Frank  Dann werde ich sie also in einem alten Aquarium ziehen und sie den ersten Winter drinnen lassen...
> Ich dachte allerdings, dass die Seerose winterhart ist  das wurde zumindestens dort, wie ich die Samen gekauft habe, gesagt...



Hi,

das Aquarium darf dann aber schon was großflächiger sein, die Schwimmblätter werden bei der N. nouchali doch recht groß (bei mir damals rund 30 x 20cm pro Schwimmblatt). Auf Händlergeschwätz nie hören, da würden dir mache auch einen Waxdick für deinen 6000l Teich verkaufen und behaupten der paßt sich dran an

für Seerosenfragen haben wir hier ja auch nen richtigen Fachmann. Werner (Nymphaion) ist der rechte Ansprechpartner wenns um Haltungs- Vermehrungs- und sonstigen Seerosenfragen geht

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Juli 2014)

Frank, wo hast du deine Samen gekauft? Ich habe schon zwei mal aus der Bucht. Nie rührt sich was. Habe die Samen in einer Ferreroroche Dose unter dem Lichtbalken....nix....garnix schätze mal schon bald 2 Jahre der erste Samen und der zweite jetzt bestimmt auch schon ein Jahr.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Juli 2014)

Hi Totto,

ich hatte meine von Sunshine Seeds, Renate Krebs da ja ein sehr großes Spektrum von  "tropischen" Sämereien - gibt da auch ne Sparte Sumpfpflanzen und Mangroven. Da hab ich auch meine Lotussamen, __ Thalia dealbata, und div. andere Sumpfgewächse her die z.Z. im Garten großgezogen werden wie 6 Arten von staudigen Sumpfhibisken - unbedingt keimen tut da aber auch net alles da ja viele Samen spezielle Lagerbedingungen brauchen die auch net unbedingt erfüllt werden oder die auch schon was länger lagerten - meine da mal bestellten Euryale ferox wurden auch in trockenen Zustand geliefert

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Sep. 2014)

Hi,

will mal das alte Thema wieder hochholen.

ich hatte ja auch im Sommer die Samen meiner tropischen Seerosen-Mischung in ner an der Wasseroberfläche schwimmenden Haribobox gesät. Keimte aber die nächsten 4 Wochen nix. Dann erschienen doch 4 winzige grüne grasartige Laubblättchen und ich freute schon das wenigsten ein paar Samen aufliefen. Mit dem weiteren Wachstum mußte ich aber festsellen das es keine Nymphaeas, sondern Stengelpflanzen sind. Heute hat sich dann die Vermutung bestätigt das es eine Wasserhyazinthe ist (vermutlich Eichhornia diversifolia), denn nun treiben an den Stengelspitzen erste Schwimmblätter.

MfG Frank


----------



## Albert S (15. Sep. 2014)

Hallo
Ich habe  mir auch diese Samen gekauft (nicht dieses Jahr),
bin kläglich gescheitert,
das Proplem ist das man nie weis wie frisch diese Samen sind,
auch wenn die Samen als Frisch angepriesen werden.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Sep. 2014)

Albert S schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich habe  mir auch diese Samen gekauft (nicht dieses Jahr),
> bin kläglich gescheitert,
> das Proplem ist das man nie weis wie frisch diese Samen sind,
> auch wenn die Samen als Frisch angepriesen werden.



Hi Albert,

ja, das hat ich oben bei der Antwort für Totto ja auch schon geschrieben.
Letztes Jahr keimten die bestellten Nymphaea caerulea Samen jedenfalls wie Unkraut, leider fielem die Sämlinge als sie 6-7 Schwimmblätter hatten dann einem Schaderreger zum Opfer.

Lustig ist es auch immer wenn manche Händler vor bestimmten "anderen" Quellen warnen (z.B Arisaema eines bestimmten Chinesen) da dort die Artbestimmungen im Gegensatz zum eigenen Betrieb nicht stimmt. Dann fragt man sich aber nur wie dann so ne "mit hochgradig geschultem Personal" ausgestattete Firmen  selbst laufend verkehrte Sachen rausschicken (von einer Bestellung von 5 Arisaema-Arten waren 3 nicht das was sie sein sollten und statt Eriophyllum lanatum (eine Asteraceae) bekam ich bei selbigem Eriophorum latifolium

MfG Frank


----------



## Meckes64 (16. Sep. 2014)

Hallo! 
Wisst Ihr wie man Samen der Seerose gewinnt? Ich habe da eine schöne pinkfarbige, die ich gern vermehren würde. Habe abgeblühte Blüten gesammelt und getrennt an der Wasseroberfläche gehalten. Da passiert aber nix...
Kann mir bitte jemand erklären, wie das funktioniert? Danke im Voraus. LG


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Sep. 2014)

Meckes64 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Wisst Ihr wie man Samen der Seerose gewinnt? Ich habe da eine schöne pinkfarbige, die ich gern vermehren würde. Habe abgeblühte Blüten gesammelt und getrennt an der Wasseroberfläche gehalten. Da passiert aber nix...
> Kann mir bitte jemand erklären, wie das funktioniert? Danke im Voraus. LG



Hi Meckes,

deine rosane ist ja höchstwahrscheinlich eine Seerosensorte, und keine Art. Daher kommt bei Aussaat oft alles mögliche raus, aber kaum was was wie die Mutterpflanze aussieht - ne sortenreine Vermehrung wo auch die Nachkommen mit der Ausgangspflanze identisch sind ist nur über Rhizomstücke oder bei div. tropischen auch Teilung, Nebenknollen und Adventivpflanzen auf den Blättern/den ehemaligen Blüten möglich
Eine andere Sache ist auch ob sich an die Seerose überhaupt ausreifende Samen ansetzten tut. Viele Sorten sind nämlich steril (gerade die von Marliac sind dafür berüchtigt kaum "zeugungsfähig" zu sein). Waren den überhaupt solche etwa tischtennisballgroße "Kugeln" anstelle der ehemaligen Blüten vorhanden?

unreife Seerosensamenkapsel


----------



## Meckes64 (17. Sep. 2014)

Hallo __ Knoblauchkröte!
Als ich die alten Blüten rausgenommen habe, waren die ganz hart in der Mitte. Der Knuddeln hat ungefähr die Größe von einem halben Weinkorken. Das sieht aber anders aus, als auf Deinen Fotos. Ich mach nachher mal ein Bild von dem Ding. Vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort. 
Viele Grüße sendet Jana (Meckes64)


----------



## Meckes64 (18. Sep. 2014)

Hallo, ich muss leider zurückrudern. 
Als ich die Dinger fotografieren wollte und aus dem Teich genommen habe, hatte ich nur noch Matsch in den Händen. Dann war es wohl doch kein Samen. 
Vielen Dank für Deine Mühe. 
Viele Grüße


----------



## senator20_2000 (15. Apr. 2017)

Ich Buddel mal das alte Thema wieder raus...mal schaun ob jemand nun  weitergehende Erfahrungen mit der Samen aufzüchtung hat....
Ich hab mir das set 5x25Samen eines einschläglich bekannten Händlers aus der Bucht bestellt.
Mein Plan ist im Gewächshaus ein oder mehrere Aquarien aufzustellen und da in Lehm/Sand an zu sehen, in diesen schwarzen Schalen (wo man derzeitig 12 z.b.Salatpflanzen bekommt, da will ich den Pegel im Aquarium unter der Kante der schalen halten , damit sich die Arten nicht vermischen und wenn sich die ersten Blätter bilden den Pegel erhöhen...soweit der Plan....man hat ja sonst nix zu tun
Alle meine See &__ Teichrosen haben den winter ja gut überstanden...außer meine Pumilla (leider haben die irrgendwelche kleine krabbeltierchen vernichtet, falls da noch jemand eine davon übrig hat ) meine Red Atraktion hat auch schon 4 Blätter oben.


----------

